# Prendido de un motor al llegar a cierta temperatura



## Davichito (Feb 9, 2009)

Buenas la idea es esta en un tanque de agua(para este proceso es de combinar con ciertos gases calientes) por lo tanto el agua se va calentar, quiero hacer que cuando llegue a una cierta temperatura 60ºC se encienda un motor trifassico, hecho este ejemplo en nivel con sensor capacitivo de proximidad, pero en temperatura toy perdido.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2009)

Busca "Termostato" con el buscador del foro.

Lo que encuentres lo tendrás que adaptar a un contactor que encienda tu motor trifásico

Edit:
Esto podria ser un comienzo


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Tambien puedes echarle un ojo al diagrama que te adjunto, es un control ON OFF con operacionales parecido al que te deja Fogonazo. Una diferencia es al tipo de sensor que se emplea.


----------



## sevset (Feb 10, 2009)

Que tal. es necesario saber la exactitud del rango de temperatura (minimo, maximo) porque de eso depende  el costo del dispositivo. un termostato ajustable que tenga contactos integrados, seria suficiente pero tardaria en reestablecer. un pirometro y termopar te permite controlar de modo mas preciso un rango de temperatura pero, el costo se eleva. para conmutar el motor, un simple contactor con proteccion queda bien.


suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 10, 2009)

Pasá por estos dos proyectos: 
http://www.sound.whsites.net/project42.htm
http://www.sound.whsites.net/project46.htm

Están pensados para encender los motores de refrigeración de amplificador, pero se adaptan sin mayores cambios a tu necesidad (me da la impresión) y son bastante simples.

Saludos


----------



## Davichito (Feb 10, 2009)

Gracias a todos me ha servido de ayuda, usare un termostato le cae a pelo a este proyecto que debe ser lo menos costoso y no tan preciso, bueno me servira un termostato NA que sera mi switch para prender mi motor,
ahora la pregunta donde ubicarlos( he buscado por internet y es lo mismo que se hace en las peceras) entonces lo pondria en la parte baja del tanque, y queria saber si los termostatos son resistentes al estar contacto con agua.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## sevset (Feb 10, 2009)

Que tal. me temo que no, en un tiempo estara oxidado pero podrias hacerle una tolba metalica aislado del agua.

suerte.


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 10, 2009)

o como en los acuarios, un tubo de vidrio sellado, donde solo salgan los cables


----------



## lucy3013 (Abr 28, 2012)

hola a todos es la primera vez que visito este foro y necesito hacer un proyecto que me de el rango de temperatura de 0 C= 0mV 100C = 1V, con lm35 y un amplificador no inversor con ganancia de 10 el diagrama que hice es el siguiente  lo conectare a la tarjeta de adquisicion de datos BNC 2120 el programa lo hice en labview y funciona solo el circuito no, alguien podria ayudarme?  HELPPPP!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2012)

lucy3013 dijo:


> hola a todos es la primera vez que visito este foro y necesito hacer un proyecto que me de el rango de temperatura de 0 C= 0mV 100C = 1V, con lm35 y un amplificador no inversor con ganancia de 10 el diagrama que hice es el siguiente  lo conectare a la tarjeta de adquisicion de datos BNC 2120 el programa lo hice en labview y funciona solo el circuito no, alguien podria ayudarme?  HELPPPP!!!



¿ Y que se supone que haga el potenciómetro ?


----------



## lucy3013 (Abr 28, 2012)

bueno primeramente gracias por responder Fogonazo,
 el potenciometro solo acrua como una resistencia de 9k ya que no hay resistencias de esa medida y con la resistenia de 1 k obtendre una ganancia de 10



puedo subir el programa de labview si tu tienes labview


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2012)

lucy3013 dijo:


> bueno primeramente gracias por responder Fogonazo,
> el potenciometro solo acrua como una resistencia de 9k ya que no hay resistencias de esa medida y con la resistenia de 1 k obtendre una ganancia de 10



Así como está el potenciómetro lo único que hace es cargar inútilmente la salida del operacional.


----------



## lucy3013 (Abr 29, 2012)

Bueno que me recomiendas, necesito convertir la resistencia en 9k para que la ganancia sea de 10. Me recomendaron un multivueltas, no se como conectarlos y un amplificador sin voltaje negativo pero aun no encuentro que numero especificamente me puede ayudar.

 El programa de labview mide la temperatura de 0 a 100 C los convierto a F hay 2 controles donde pregunta los limites te calor y frio , una grafica que muestra temperaturas en grados C y F, una perilla donde se modula el tiempo de respuesta, tambien muestra la fecha  la hora y 3 leds donde se encendera cada uno por separado si hay un aviso de calor, frio y  si hay buen tiempo. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2012)

Los preset multi-vuelta se conectan igual que cualquier potenciómetro, un cursor (Móvil) y 2 extremos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 25579​


----------



## lucy3013 (Abr 29, 2012)

hola de nuevo   
Fogonazo tu cres que este circuito el ultimo llamado, LM358b sea de voltajes positivos, en el doc no decia, y me interesa solo un circuito que sea de 0 a 15 V con ganancia de 10, sus conexiones para el protobol y resistencias, el circuito que se parece al que yo tengo es el ultimo  de la foto piensas que me puede ayudar?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 29, 2012)

no estas conectando la salida del sensor a tu circuito (de tu primer diagrama)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2012)

Para lograr una tensión de salida de 15V necesitas una tensión de alimentación > 15V unos 18V estarían bien.

Ver el archivo adjunto 71889​
En este esquema el primer operacional trabaja como seguidor de tensión, cosa que me parece superflua, si en lugar de un operacional con entrada bipolar colocas uno con entrada FET te puedes ahorrar el seguidor.

Si se puede hacer lo que buscas, pero no va a llegar a *0V*, a lo sumo te entregará, como tensión mínima, un par de V


----------



## lucy3013 (Abr 29, 2012)

me gustaria saber si este circuito esta mas aproximado a lo que necesito, que es un AO  no inversor  que sea el LM358b?, solo de voltaje positivo,conecciones y resistencias adecuadas LM35 para obtener el rango de temperatura de 0 a 100 C  y el encendido de 3 leds en el programa labview


----------



## Rigeliano (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola me interesa tu proyecto en labview podrías poner tu programa, y para tu circuito creo que esta demás la puesta a tierra de la salida.


----------



## lucy3013 (Abr 29, 2012)

Claro que te lo paso, si no lo necesitas de inmediato, por que aun no esta terminado; tengo la mitad, la parte de humedad, pero no funciona del todo lo de temperatura; creo que ya se que es, solo que estoy preocupada con el circuito de temperatura,        ......   dices que no es necesario poner el multi-vueltas a tierra ?  bueno  sucede que no encuentro como conectar las dos patitas, me dice Fogoncito que se conecta igual que el potenciometro,  puede ser una a Vcc y la otra al circuito, y sabes si el LM358b  da voltajes positivos solamente necesito de 0 a 10V


----------



## Rigeliano (Abr 29, 2012)

mmmmm solo quita la coneccion a tierra del final y ya esta y si lo alimentas con una fuente comun GND y VCC>10V siempre te dara voltajes positivos como quieres .
Esto es de su datasheet:
— Single supply: 3V to 32V
— or dual supplies: ±1.5V to ±16V


----------

